# Channa, hard to get your hands on!



## Mhyst (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone know of where stocks snake heads?
They seem really hard to get a hold of, understandable as to why LFS' dont like to stock them but still!
(Im in the west mids)


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

Which species?

Have you tried tropical fish finder? See link below, and click on 'Stock' for the species you're interested in:

Tropical Fish Finder.co.uk - The ultimate UK fish keeping resource for all types of tropical and marine fish, including fish books, articles, fish shops, fish clubs and more.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Might be a bit far for you but if not give Wharf Aquatics a call in Nottinghamshire. I know they've had some in before. https://www.wharfaquatics.co.uk/about.htm

In fact their stock list updated 25th July has:

Snakeheads
Channa aurantimaculata (Cobra snakehead)
Channa bleheri (Rainbow snakehead)
Channa sp. meghalayensis - rare


----------



## Mhyst (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help 
Nottingham is quite far
I was hoping for channa stewartti or something of similar size at max 
Or just other colourful varieties 
Nothing gargantuan like micropeltes


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Linked you to the channa adverts:

Tropical Fish Finder.co.uk - The ultimate UK fish keeping resource for all types of tropical and marine fish, including fish books, articles, fish shops, fish clubs and more.

The andrao are nice.


----------



## Mhyst (Jan 3, 2012)

There seems to be few and far between 
Either have them 8" or giants!


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't buy them online or in fish shops they are incredibly expensive, I know a guy that will ship you some if you would like? 

What species were you looking for?

Great choice in fish! Remember they are species only fish, not to be mixed with others.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Stewarti 6-9inchs
Aurantimaculata 12-14inchs
Bleheri 5-7 inches
Assam 5-7 inches
Pulchra 6-8 inches

These are my favourite


----------



## Mhyst (Jan 3, 2012)

I understand they're species only 
Ship them? Does he have any way I can view them? I don't like buying what I can't see, doesn't always end well
Yeah just want something roughly 12" at max growth


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Stick Channa into the search box: http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/


----------



## Mhyst (Jan 3, 2012)

_simon_ said:


> Stick Channa into the search box: Aquarist Classified Adverts. Buy, Sell and Swap Classified Advertisments: Tropical Fish, Marine, Inverts, Malawi and Tanganyikan Cichlids, Discus, Koi, Tanks & Equipment.



But they're all a million miles away, I tried there before here


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Mhyst said:


> I understand they're species only
> Ship them? Does he have any way I can view them? I don't like buying what I can't see, doesn't always end well
> Yeah just want something roughly 12" at max growth


He can send you pictures via email or Facebook, not sure what he has available at the moment, I have used him a few times and always a top service, I paid £44 for 4 channa Stewarti cf barca delivered.

As most of the dwarf species are subtropical they are easily transported and very hardy fish at that.

If you need any info on them don't hesitate to contact me


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's a few of my old channa


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Far2lively said:


> Don't buy them online or in fish shops they are incredibly expensive, I know a guy that will ship you some if you would like?
> 
> What species were you looking for?
> 
> Great choice in fish! Remember they are species only fish, not to be mixed with others.


not necessarily- the dwarf species will mix with other fish too big for them to swallow. i've got a bleheri in with a pair of jade-eye cichlids, colombian blue tetras & several catfish.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

wilkinss77 said:


> not necessarily- the dwarf species will mix with other fish too big for them to swallow. i've got a bleheri in with a pair of jade-eye cichlids, colombian blue tetras & several catfish.



Best to keep them on their own as they become stressed, then you will see their true colours, but each to their own. Also they are a subtropical species that require much cooler temps than cichlids.

19-22degrees for bleheri.


----------



## Mhyst (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine will be channa only tank, I love these guys
The sooner the better, honestly cant wait


----------



## Mhyst (Jan 3, 2012)

Though ideally I'd love a couple bonded pairs of aurantimaculata... or just the one pair


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Mhyst said:


> Though ideally I'd love a couple bonded pairs of aurantimaculata... or just the one pair


Breeding pairs of Aurantis will be very hard to find, I only know of a couple people who have successfully bred them.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Ironically I just sold my 2 bonded pairs of Aurunti

ain't been on here for a year or I would have posted sooner


----------

